# T-Handle Hex Keys



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

Bondhus, 2cd to none. The absolute best there is. And it's USA made.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Also be sure to try the Milwaukee screw drivers. I won't be going back to Klein anytime soon.


----------



## DaveyDamage (Jan 30, 2012)

Flectric said:


> Bondhus, 2cd to none. The absolute best there is. And it's USA made.


I'll be looking into them. Does Bondhus make anything else noteworthy?



Chris Kennedy said:


> Welcome to the forum. Also be sure to try the Milwaukee screw drivers. I won't be going back to Klein anytime soon.


I've seen that their 10-in-1 screwdriver is definitely worth grabbing, and I will be investing in their M18 line this summer.

Is there perhaps a t-handle set that comes in one handle with say the 10 or so "bits" that can be joined to it?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

For "T" handle Allen wrenches, I prefer the old style looped hex stock (clock wrench) handles. They are bomb proof, but full set of these are a bit bulky and heavy to tote around. Best to leave these in the "only when you need it" tool box, or only buy the 1 or 2 sizes that you use the most. The fold-up sets are good for the majority of electrical work. But as always, asking "What is the best tool for x job?" will get a WIDE variety of responses here.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

I have had a set of Vaco T handles for 20 years. They have held up well. Still look like new.


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bondhus, everything else comes in second place.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

DaveyDamage said:


> I'll be looking into them. Does Bondhus make anything else noteworthy?
> 
> quote]
> 
> Yes they make Robertson Ball style screwdrivers, all types of hex, star tools and other stuff. Bondhus.com check them out. I from NY and I never believed how they never rusted the least bit, but the coating on them is beyond good, the are the sharpest with a patented metal to resist breaking like other brands when torqued down on.


----------



## RadioGuy (Jan 28, 2012)

Bondhus are the best I agree.


I have a set of Snapon T's myself but I am now thinking I should get a second set and leave the Snapon at home.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Bondhus or PB Swiss.


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

Eklind.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

The "best," IMO, are the S-K or Pedro's (available frome bike places like Nashbar).

The difference is that the T-handle is 'off center,' just like your hand, where you tens to grab the "T" with more fingers on one side than the other.


----------



## sagnew (Mar 24, 2011)

*Usag*

These are the best "T" handles I've ever used. They don't warp or twist! For more leverage the sides have the hexagon key too so you can really torq down the screw! 

http://www.usag.it/catalog/en/products/details/859/280_T/Thandle_hexagon_keys


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

I like the Wera's. Yellow handle is imperial, black is metric.










http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Hex-Plus...5?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1328062429&sr=1-35


http://www-us.wera.de/catalog_us.html?L=1&file=/en-US/screwdrivers_series_400_t-handle.html


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Amish Electrician said:


> The "best," IMO, are the S-K or Pedro's (available frome bike places like Nashbar).
> 
> The difference is that the T-handle is 'off center,' just like your hand, where you tens to grab the "T" with more fingers on one side than the other.


Maybe I'm just not quite understanding, but what do you do if you turn it 180 degrees and have to readjust your hand grip? Does the handle slide back and forth to accommodate this or are you stuck with your hand imbalanced?


----------



## DaveyDamage (Jan 30, 2012)

amptech said:


> I have had a set of Vaco T handles for 20 years. They have held up well. Still look like new.


My father has a set of Vacos that his father gave to him - still holding up strong for at least 20 years later.




Genesis98 said:


> Bondhus, everything else comes in second place.


These look pretty similar to Vico except perhaps a slightly softer handle. 



Amish Electrician said:


> The "best," IMO, are the S-K or Pedro's (available frome bike places like Nashbar).
> 
> The difference is that the T-handle is 'off center,' just like your hand, where you tens to grab the "T" with more fingers on one side than the other.


The S-K & Pedro's brands look similar to Klein, except for the bias to one side. But as Demac pointed out, what happens after 180 degrees of turning?



sagnew said:


> These are the best "T" handles I've ever used. They don't warp or twist! For more leverage the sides have the hexagon key too so you can really torq down the screw!
> 
> http://www.usag.it/catalog/en/products/details/859/280_T/Thandle_hexagon_keys


Do these come in American units? If I'm reading the site correctly, I only see Metric. They look great, really! What material are they made of?



Demac said:


> I like the Wera's. Yellow handle is imperial, black is metric.


It seems Wera is a highly regarded brand on this site, and I'm sure there's reason for it. While these seem to offer nothing special or unique, the quality must be there, yes? 


My question from yesterday still stands - do any brands offer a set which comes with one "handle" and a set of 9 or so keys to fit in it, something like a multi-tool? Also, has anybody used or owned the Klein set - http://www.acetoolonline.com/Klein-JTH6E08-1-8-Hex-Journeyman-T-Handle-6-p/kle-jth6e08.htm - that they are marketing presently, and could give some insight into the make and quality of them? 

While I agree that your average electrician might use these only at occasion throughout the job, with my line of work I'd say I use hex keys to make & break torqued lugs at least once a week, so they're by far useful. Would a set of 6" hex key sockets replace t-handles if I were to get those? I currently have a set of hex sockets, as well as the two sets of folding keys - one smaller, one larger (covering all sizes I've encountered). Any other input is welcome on the matter.


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

DaveyDamage said:


> My question from yesterday still stands - do any brands offer a set which comes with one "handle" and a set of 9 or so keys to fit in it, something like a multi-tool?


Stanley sells something like that.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...+Ratcheting+T-Handle+Set,+30-Pc.jsp?locale=en
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/stanley-fatmax-ratcheting-t-handle-set/958893
Don't know if it's any good. There are a couple other sets listed in a press release, but not on their website.
http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=STATICLEFT&PAGE=PR_t-handle_hex10.html&LEFT=left_pr.htm


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

jay_bolton said:


> Stanley sells something like that.
> http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...+Ratcheting+T-Handle+Set,+30-Pc.jsp?locale=en
> http://www.homedepot.ca/product/stanley-fatmax-ratcheting-t-handle-set/958893
> Don't know if it's any good. There are a couple other sets listed in a press release, but not on their website.
> http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=STATICLEFT&PAGE=PR_t-handle_hex10.html&LEFT=left_pr.htm





B4T will love your logo!


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

DaveyDamage said:


> My question from yesterday still stands - do any brands offer a set which comes with one "handle" and a set of 9 or so keys to fit in it, something like a multi-tool?


Wera has this...








...although I think thats just for the standard 1/4" driver bits. And with that design on bigger lugs, you're starting to introduce some potentially problematic stress points in the tool. It might not be a problem though. For interchangeable sizes, maybe a set of hex head sockets, long or short, would be the answer. I think you mentioned you had them or tried them though.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> B4T will love your logo!


B4T's can is all beat up!...:laughing:


B4T 
Scotchkote Installer

 

Join Date: Feb 2009
Location: Long Island, N.Y.
Posts: 19,368


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> B4T's can is all beat up!...:laughing:





Wow!!!!! What happened?  Did Harry eat the keyboard???


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

oldtimer said:


> Wow!!!!! What happened?  Did Harry eat the keyboard???


He typed out the code for the picture .

He must have missed a letter...................:laughing::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Welcome to the forum. Also be sure to try the Milwaukee screw drivers. I won't be going back to Klein anytime soon.


I like the Milwaukee 10/1 screw driver.:thumbsup:


----------



## sagnew (Mar 24, 2011)

Gray tools has these. In the second link there is a handle that you can attach to the individual keys to make them a T handle. Gray had a set where individual keys could fit into the handle for storage and then take out the one you needed. I have one of the handles at the office, I'll check if it can store the keys too. 

http://www.graytools.com/toolcatalogue/?page=category&name=Hex Keys&itemNo=399&recPage=9

http://www.graytools.com/toolcatalo...1200&s_filter=&recPage=9&startRow=1&pageNum=1

The T handles from USAG I mentioned earlier are only metric. Italian company.


----------

